# oz turbo replicas..did anyone make them?



## artiewoocakes (May 14, 2008)

is there anybody that mada a replica wheel of oz turbos?


----------



## artiewoocakes (May 14, 2008)

*Re: oz turbo replicas..did anyone make them? (artiewoocakes)*

bump


----------



## artiewoocakes (May 14, 2008)

*Re: oz turbo replicas..did anyone make them? (artiewoocakes)*

i guess not?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: oz turbo replicas..did anyone make them? (artiewoocakes)*

no reps that i knwo of but there is a bunch on ebay.de for sale now


----------

